# Old Barn



## coolkid (May 9, 2009)

This picture was taken in Willard. I hope you enjoy. See all my pictures at http://www.sbfotosutah.com


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice pic. A little more background would help, as well as waiting another 1/2 hour for the light to get really good.


----------



## coolkid (May 9, 2009)

Thanks, I will have to try that next time


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice Coolkid. Loke has some good advice. Also, unless that silo is curved it looks like there's some barrel distortion in your image. This is fairly common with wide-angle shots and is always most noticeable when you are dealing with strong vertical lines.

You can correct this with a tool like DxO Optics Pro, or in a less automated way using the lens correction feature of Photoshop.

Thanks for posting.


----------

